# Pretty decent



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Kyle T said:


> <img alt="E4C6BB5D-4162-4FAB-95FD-5D1A3D536CA6.thumb.jpeg.ab54e9e9896194b4ae24db4e015a4dd7.jpeg" data-fileid="54104" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/E4C6BB5D-4162-4FAB-95FD-5D1A3D536CA6.thumb.jpeg.ab54e9e9896194b4ae24db4e015a4dd7.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

A decent setup but surely more of a niche one.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

I think you need a bar towel from @MildredM to go with the machine


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I haven't heard about/seen these? I'm listening......


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I've actually moved it around. Just to see what it's like


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Baffo said:


> A decent setup but surely more of a niche one.


 Touché


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kyle T said:


> I haven't heard about/seen these? I'm listening......


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Just found them on the Etsy store. Ordered one decent and one niche 😁


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

These towels definitely complete the setup.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kyle T said:


> These towels definitely complete the setup.
> 
> View attachment 54337


 Nice set up. I have the Lunar linked to my DE1 works perfect and links automatically if I remember to turn it on first

Mildreds Bar towels just finish it off nicely. I had been using a micro fibre cloth but these are much nicer to use I bought three and love them


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Kyle T said:


> These towels definitely complete the setup.
> 
> View attachment 54337


 Really nice. What's the portafilter stand next to the niche? Looks good and compact/ helpful cubby hole.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Really nice. What's the portafilter stand next to the niche? Looks good and compact/ helpful cubby hole.


 It's just the cheapest one on offer at Amazon. Think it was like £6-7


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Even better, I'll take a look, cheers!


----------

